# Snake catching course



## Cain04 (Nov 7, 2016)

Hi. 

Im looking for any info on becoming a certified snake catcher. I'm in the Brisbane area. 
Basically at the factory where I work we get a lot of snakes, anything from diamonds to browns. Unfortunately a lot end up dead due to accidents or just frightened staff with no idea what to do, and we don't have the time to close off an area of work to wait for a catcher to be called in. 
Hence I want to be able to catch and relocate all these little guys. And work won't just let any one who is not a qualified professional mess with the snakes due to health and safety. 

Can am anyone please point me in a general direction, also if anyone knows rough prices. 

Thanks heaps


----------



## Shaggz (Nov 7, 2016)

So work will let just anybody kill protected species in their premises but they won't just let anybody mess with them. I think the supervisors or whoever at your work need to learn first of all about OHS and 2ndly about laws regarding protected species. Also they may not know that 95% of people bitten by snakes are trying to kill them


----------



## Cain04 (Nov 7, 2016)

Mate don't jump to conclusions, all you do is make your self look foolish. We have a lot of pallets and items being moved around with forklifts. So snakes are getting accidentally run over or squashed. 
No one mentioned people going on snake hunts to kill the wicked creatures. And it's a sound knowledge of oh&is that stops them sending any body down to clear them out.


----------



## Shaggz (Nov 8, 2016)

This line here is what made me jump to them conclusions "Unfortunately a lot end up dead due to accidents or just frightened staff with no idea what to do."
I don't know maybe it is just bad grammar that makes it appear that way.


----------



## Stompsy (Nov 8, 2016)

Maybe someone could point him in the right direction rather than arguing about who's killing the snakes.


----------



## butters (Nov 8, 2016)

Geckoes wildlife - Martin Fingland. Should be easy enough to google.
He runs a course near Samford, northside.

By the way the only diamonds you will find in brisbane are escaped pets. You don't find diamonds naturally in Brisbane.


----------



## nick_75 (Nov 8, 2016)

Hi,

Get in touch with Scott Eipper. If you paste this Venomous Handlings Courses GC+Brisbane into the search engine on this site you will find his details. Or search for his profile eipper.

Regards,
Nick


----------



## alichamp (Nov 8, 2016)

Good on you [MENTION=37396]Cain04[/MENTION] for wanting to do something proactive and positive. Once you've identified a course it may be good to speak to work about whether they would support you doing the course and putting it in practice on site.


----------



## reen08 (Mar 18, 2017)

Anyone know of a good course to do in Outer Eastern Melbourne?


----------

